# Nostalgia....



## dererumnatura (16 Gennaio 2008)

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=CP6lMMmKSL4


stasera che sera
restare tutto il tempo con te
di notte l'amore l'amore
e' sempre una sorpresa per me
poi respirare il profumo del mare
mentre dal vento tu ti lasci cullare
fare il signore o il mendicante
non scordarsi mai pero'
di essere anche amante
stasera che sera
restare tutto il tempo con te
di notte l'amore l'amore
e' sempre una sorpresa per me
stringere il sole nelle mie mani
toglierti i raggi
come ad un albero i rami
per circondare il tuo viso in calore
non per fare un petalo intorno
al suo fiore
stasera che sera
restare tutto il tempo con te
di notte l'amore l'amore
e' sempre una sorpresa per me
spegnere il germe del nostro gioco
sazi d'amore ma contenti di poco
chiedere all'aria i suoi tesori
e cosi' nel chiuso 
puoi sentirti sempre fuori
stasera stasera che sera che sera
di notte l'amore l'amore
fare il conteggio dei giorni passati
saper adesso 
che non sono sciupati
e che tu sei sempre viva e presente
ora come allora 
tu sei mia nella mia mente
(Stacco Vocale)
stasera che sera
restare tutto il tempo con te
di notte l'amore l'amore
e' sempre una sorpresa per me
stasera che sera
restare tutto il tempo con te
di notte l'amore l'amore
e' sempre una sorpresa per me....


----------



## Iago (16 Gennaio 2008)

*sensazionale!*



dererumnatura ha detto:


> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=CP6lMMmKSL4
> 
> 
> stasera che sera
> ...



...stavo alle medie ed ero innamorato di una in classe che si chiamava Roberta

...e invece a te? 
di che nostalgia vai soffrendo a quest'ora??


----------



## dererumnatura (16 Gennaio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> ...stavo alle medie ed ero innamorato di una in classe che si chiamava Roberta
> 
> ...e invece a te?
> *di che nostalgia vai soffrendo a quest'ora??[/*quote]
> ...


----------



## Iago (16 Gennaio 2008)

*derer*



dererumnatura ha detto:


> Iago ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ...stavo alle medie ed ero innamorato di una in classe che si chiamava Roberta
> ...


----------



## Iago (16 Gennaio 2008)

...e ti capita spesso ultimamente?


----------



## dererumnatura (16 Gennaio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> dererumnatura ha detto:
> 
> 
> > capito
> ...


----------



## Iago (16 Gennaio 2008)

*....*

comunque ho sbagliato....era questa la canzone...

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=zUyB4TLG8wY

...quindi...doppio abbraccio.


----------



## dererumnatura (16 Gennaio 2008)

Senti questa

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=mzvOI59YwuQ


stringimi queste mani fredde per la lunga attesa
tienimi più vicino a te.....
scaldami tra quest'incoscienza e questa falsa resa
lasciami lentamente poi....

........................


stingimi tra le tue braccia 
solo per un momento
tienimi più vicino a te...
prendimi tra quest'illusione e questo sentimento
lasciati lentamente poi.........


Vola


----------



## dererumnatura (16 Gennaio 2008)

Senti questa

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=mzvOI59YwuQ


stringimi queste mani fredde per la lunga attesa
tienimi più vicino a te.....
scaldami tra quest'incoscienza e questa falsa resa
lasciami lentamente poi....

........................


stingimi tra le tue braccia 
solo per un momento
tienimi più vicino a te...
prendimi tra quest'illusione e questo sentimento
lasciati lentamente poi.........


Vola in alto come un falco però...


----------



## Iago (16 Gennaio 2008)

*grande voce*



dererumnatura ha detto:


> Senti questa
> 
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=mzvOI59YwuQ
> 
> ...



ho aggiunto un'_insignificante_ strofa...


(hai mai visto volare i falchi?)


----------



## dererumnatura (16 Gennaio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> ho aggiunto un'_insignificante_ strofa...
> 
> 
> (hai mai visto volare i falchi?)


 
già..proprio insignificante..eh?

no mai visti....purtroppo.................erano solo finti falchi


----------



## MariLea (16 Gennaio 2008)

ora fate i bravi  o vi posto "nostalgia canaglia"


----------



## dererumnatura (16 Gennaio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> ora fate i bravi o vi posto "nostalgia canaglia"


 
NOOOOOOOOOO:::::: 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Mi è passata ogni fantasia


----------



## Iago (16 Gennaio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> già..proprio insignificante..eh?
> 
> no mai visti....purtroppo.................erano solo finti falchi


eh và bè c'è sempre tempo...
dove vado in vacanza a mare, da un pò di anni son tornati a nidificare i falchi pellegrini
...ho visto delle scene favolose...


----------



## Iago (16 Gennaio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> ora fate i bravi  o vi posto "nostalgia canaglia"


chi era Toto Cutugno eh?

facciamo i bravi 
facciamo i bravi


----------



## MariLea (16 Gennaio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> chi era Toto Cutugno eh?
> 
> facciamo i bravi
> facciamo i bravi


hai toppato  

	
	
		
		
	


	




albano e romina


----------



## dererumnatura (16 Gennaio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> chi era Toto Cutugno eh?
> 
> facciamo i bravi
> facciamo i bravi


 
MA NOOOO
Erano i mitici Albano e Romina..


----------



## dererumnatura (16 Gennaio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> eh và bè c'è sempre tempo...
> dove vado in vacanza a mare, da un pò di anni son tornati a nidificare i falchi pellegrini
> ...ho visto delle scene favolose...


 
e dove vai esattamente se si può sapere??


----------



## Iago (16 Gennaio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> e dove vai esattamente se si può sapere??


a Ventotene


----------



## dererumnatura (16 Gennaio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> a Ventotene


ho visto delle immagini.deve essere un bel posto


----------



## Iago (16 Gennaio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> ho visto delle immagini.deve essere un bel posto



notevole!

e come tutte le isole piccole, ha un magnetismo pazzesco  
...o la ami o la odi.


----------



## dererumnatura (16 Gennaio 2008)

*SORPRENDIMI*



Iago ha detto:


> notevole!
> 
> e come tutte le isole piccole, ha un magnetismo pazzesco
> ...o la ami o la odi.


 
Bene...vi lascio con questa splendida speranza...arriverà qualcuno a sorprendermi NO???

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=nF-BKb6a4Fo&feature=related

Notte!!!!!!!!


----------



## Iago (16 Gennaio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Bene...vi lascio con questa splendida speranza...arriverò qualcuno a sorprendermi NO???
> 
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=nF-BKb6a4Fo&feature=related
> 
> Notte!!!!!!!!



Buonanotte Dere.


----------



## MariLea (17 Gennaio 2008)

notte cara!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Gennaio 2008)

Notte...
Io sto cercando di pensare una canzone di speranza ...non mi viene niente


----------



## dererumnatura (19 Gennaio 2008)

*E' solo musica...*

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=E0UlnPX1kDM&feature=related


http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=0l5Hw3-4wqM&feature=related


----------



## dererumnatura (19 Gennaio 2008)

*e dopo Panceri...non poteva mancare D'alessio*



























http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=DKKjZiwHOTE&feature=related


----------



## Mari' (19 Gennaio 2008)

NO Dere ... Gigetto NO


----------



## dererumnatura (19 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> NO Dere ... Gigetto NO


 
e maroooo' quanto badiamo al capello!!


----------



## Mari' (19 Gennaio 2008)

Ecco quello che ci vuole:

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=SXVfF4_j4H8


----------



## Old Giusy (19 Gennaio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=DKKjZiwHOTE&feature=related


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!
ODIO GIGI D'ALESSIO!!!!!!
Please, pietà pietà pietà!


----------



## dererumnatura (19 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ecco quello che ci vuole:
> 
> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=SXVfF4_j4H8


 













 Almeno il ritmo di Gigi è più allegro 

questo è funereo!


----------



## Fedifrago (19 Gennaio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=DKKjZiwHOTE&feature=related





Mari' ha detto:


> NO Dere ... Gigetto NO





giusy79 ha detto:


> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!
> ODIO GIGI D'ALESSIO!!!!!!
> Please, pietà pietà pietà!


Mi associooooooo!!

Gigggiiiiiiiii nooooooooooooooooooo!!!


----------



## MariLea (19 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Mi associooooooo!!
> 
> Gigggiiiiiiiii nooooooooooooooooooo!!!


snobismo?


----------



## Mari' (19 Gennaio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> *snobismo? *


NO, conservazione della specie  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   Gigetto e' letale ...


----------



## Fedifrago (19 Gennaio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> snobismo?


No, mi sa solo di falso come giuda..oltre che con rapporti "amicali" poco chiari...oltre che con una vena melodica che mi venire il latte alle ginocchia...oltre che....mi sta sui ball proprio!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (19 Gennaio 2008)

Mado.... Mi dà sui nervi... Mi tocca lo stomaco con le sue melodie....
Una palla di cantante!


----------



## dererumnatura (19 Gennaio 2008)

*NINOOOOO*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> No, mi sa solo di falso come giuda..oltre che con rapporti "amicali" poco chiari...oltre che con una vena melodica che mi venire il latte alle ginocchia...oltre che....mi sta sui ball proprio!!!


















se fai così allora di faccio un alro regalo 


http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=_2oc3ncLTR4


----------



## dererumnatura (19 Gennaio 2008)

*Questa mi piace davvero molto*

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=_2oc3ncLTR4


----------



## dererumnatura (19 Gennaio 2008)

*e pure questa*

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=FbJIHjQQcuo&feature=related


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Gennaio 2008)

Da brividi...questa!!!

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=-Ns_aKOdvio

Ma vedi, anche in quella di Nino d'angelo (che non si può guardare..vabbeh! :nuke

	
	
		
		
	


	




    le sonorità e la base melodica è senz'altro migliore di quelle di quasi tutte le canzoni di Giggggiiiii che è solo... "manieristico"!!


----------



## dererumnatura (20 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Da brividi...questa!!!
> 
> *http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=-Ns_aKOdvio*
> 
> ...


ah comme se fa' 
a da' turmiento all'anema 
ca vo' vula' 
si tu nun scinne a ffonne 
nun o puo' sape' 
no comme se fa' 
adda piglia' sultanto 
o mare ca ce sta' 
eppoi lassa' stu core 
sulo in miezz a via


----------



## Iago (20 Gennaio 2008)

*bene.*



dererumnatura ha detto:


> ah comme se fa'
> a da' turmiento all'anema
> ca vo' vula'
> si tu nun scinne a ffonne
> ...



complimenti!

studiato a oxford??


----------



## dererumnatura (20 Gennaio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> complimenti!
> 
> studiato a oxford??


 
google!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  non sarei stata così brava!


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Gennaio 2008)

*Preferisco quelle prima...*



dererumnatura ha detto:


> ah comme se fa'
> a da' turmiento all'anema
> ca vo' vula'
> si tu nun scinne a ffonne
> ...


Scinne cu 'mme
nfonno o mare a truva'
chillo ca nun tenimmo acca'
vieni cu mme
e accumincia a capi'
comme e' inutile sta' a suffri'
guarda stu mare
ca ci infonne e paure
sta cercanne e ce mbara'...


----------



## Iago (20 Gennaio 2008)

*eh...*



dererumnatura ha detto:


> google!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



quanti danni che fa google......


----------



## dererumnatura (20 Gennaio 2008)

*visto che ci siamo*

tiro fuori tutta la mia anima napoletana








http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=QJUzZ48ne3g&feature=related
Dicitencello a 'sta cumpagna vosta 
ch'aggio perduto 'o suonno e 'a fantasia... ch''a penzo sempe, ch'è tutt''a vita mia... I' nce 'o vvulesse dicere, ma nun ce 'o ssaccio dí...  
'A voglio bene... 'A voglio bene assaje! Dicitencello vuje ca nun mm''a scordo maje. E' na passione, cchiù forte 'e na catena, ca mme turmenta ll'anema... e nun mme fa campá!...  
Dicitencello ch'è na rosa 'e maggio, ch'è assaje cchiù bella 'e na jurnata 'e sole... Da 'a vocca soja, cchiù fresca d''e vviole, i giá vulesse sèntere ch'è 'nnammurata 'e me!  
'A voglio bene... ..........................  
Na lácrema lucente v'è caduta... dicíteme nu poco: a che penzate?! Cu st'uocchie doce, vuje sola mme guardate... Levámmoce 'sta maschera, dicimmo 'a veritá...  
Te voglio bene... Te voglio bene assaje... Si' tu chesta catena ca nun se spezza maje! Suonno gentile, suspiro mio carnale... Te cerco comm'a ll'aria: Te voglio pe' campá!..


----------



## Iago (20 Gennaio 2008)

*....*



dererumnatura ha detto:


> tiro fuori tutta la mia anima napoletana
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...e la conosci questa versione qua:

...dicitincelle a sta cumpagna vosta
ca ten a zizza bella e a pacca tosta...

(non c'entra niente...è solo per fare una battuta 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  )  






 grande Mina...tutto è 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ...


----------



## dererumnatura (20 Gennaio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> ...e la conosci questa versione qua:
> 
> ...dicitincelle a sta cumpagna vosta
> ca ten a zizza bella e a pacca tosta...
> ...


no quella versione m'era sfuggita


----------



## Iago (20 Gennaio 2008)

*!!!*



dererumnatura ha detto:


> no quella versione m'era sfuggita



...è difficile trovarla  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   gira solo per certi ambienti


----------



## dererumnatura (20 Gennaio 2008)

*Albinoni............*

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=XMbvcp480Y4


----------



## dererumnatura (20 Gennaio 2008)

che piaga di canzone e che video....

http://mediacenter.corriere.it/MediaCenter/action/player?uuid=2bf36bac-c74b-11dc-8899-0003ba99c667

BOCCIATA!


----------



## Iago (20 Gennaio 2008)

*Dere*



dererumnatura ha detto:


> che piaga di canzone e che video....
> 
> http://mediacenter.corriere.it/MediaCenter/action/player?uuid=2bf36bac-c74b-11dc-8899-0003ba99c667
> 
> BOCCIATA!



slviamo la voce della Mannoia e Lele, il mio amico Lele Vannoli, attore quasi famoso (il giocoliere!)

P.s.: la stanno passando in questo momento alla tele...che coincidenza...


----------



## dererumnatura (20 Gennaio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> slviamo la voce della Mannoia e Lele, il mio amico Lele Vannoli, attore quasi famoso (il giocoliere!)
> 
> P.s.: la stanno passando in questo momento alla tele...che coincidenza...


gli attori non c'entrano...è il video e come lo hanno messo insieme che fa pena...e la voce della Mannoia ormai mi ha stufata...tutte le canzoni che canta mi sembrano uguali...


----------



## Old Giusy (20 Gennaio 2008)

Ambra Angiolini mi sta sulle balls... se penso che è la compagna di Francesco Renga...  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Ma il protagonista maschile come si chiama? Non mi ricordo...


----------



## dererumnatura (21 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ambra Angiolini mi sta sulle balls... se penso che è la compagna di Francesco Renga...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non mi ricordo il nome ma è un bel figliole...ma poi i protagonisti cambiano....è un rabelot..c'è anche tognazzi che fa la parte di un gay


----------



## Old Jesus (21 Gennaio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=CP6lMMmKSL4
> 
> 
> stasera che sera
> ...


*Non dormo ho gli occhi aperti per te,
guardo fuori e guardo intorno
come è gonfia la strada
polvere e vento nel viale del ritorno...

Quando arrivi, quando verrai per me
guarda l'angolo del cielo
dove è scritto il tuo nome,
dove è scritto nel ferro...

Nel cerchio d un anello...
dove ancora mi innamoro
e mi fa sospirare così...
adesso e per quando tornerà l'incanto

E se mi trovi stanco
e se mi trovi spento
sei meglio già venuto
e non ho saputo
tenerlo dentro me

I vecchi già lo sanno il perché
e anche gli alberghi tristi
che troppo e per poco e non basta ancora
ed è una volta solo

E ancora proteggi la grazie del mio cuore
adesso e per quando tornerà l'incanto...
l'incanto di te...
di te vicino a me.

Ho sassi nelle scarpe
e polvere sul cuore
freddo nel sole
e non bastan le parole

Mi spiace se ho peccato,
mi spiace se ho sbagliato
se non ci sono stato
se non sono tornato

Ma ancora proteggi la grazie del mio cuore
adesso e per quando tornerà il tempo...
il tempo per partire...
il tempo di restare
il tempo di lasciare
il tempo di abbracciare..

In ricchezza e in fortuna
in pena e in povertà
nella gioia e nel clamore
nel lutto e nel dolore
nel freddo e nel sole
nel sonno e nel rumore
ovunque proteggi la grazia del mio cuore
...ovunque proteggi la grazia del tuo cuore

ovunque proteggi proteggimi nel male
ovunque proteggi la grazie del tuo cuore*

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lvLW2F8iJpQ*


----------



## Old Cat (21 Gennaio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> *Non dormo ho gli occhi aperti per te,*
> *guardo fuori e guardo intorno*
> *come è gonfia la strada*
> *polvere e vento nel viale del ritorno...*
> ...


 







percorso finito


----------



## MK (21 Gennaio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=XMbvcp480Y4


 
Perfetta per oggi...


----------



## Old Jesus (21 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> percorso finito


Guardare Essere guardato Cercare Essere cercato Trovare essere trovato
Deludere Essere deluso
Non fermarsi mai.... Come i pesci della famiglia degli squali.... Se si fermano muoiono asfissiati...


----------



## Old Cat (21 Gennaio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Guardare Essere guardato Cercare Essere cercato Trovare essere trovato
> Deludere Essere deluso
> Non fermarsi mai.... Come i pesci della famiglia degli squali.... Se si fermano muoiono asfissiati...


 
approposito di pesci.....disquisivo stamane con un utente qui sul fatto che esiste una razza di pesce chiamata razza.

le hai mai viste andando per mare?


ne ho accarezzata una all'acquario di Genova.


p.s.trovare....essere trovato.

in questi giorni vivo sulle nuvole .


----------



## Old Jesus (21 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> approposito di pesci.....disquisivo stamane con un utente *qui sul fatto che esiste una razza di pesce chiamata razza.*
> 
> *le hai mai viste andando per mare?*
> 
> ...


Le razze sono pesci meravigliosi.... Si muovono spesso in coppia.... Se attaccate non restano insieme, si dividono... in Modo che almeno una si salvi...
Ed hanno una aculeo velenoso sulla coda.
Da mangiare alcune buone altre meno....
la razza chiodata è la più buona, fatta in umido con il pomodoro.
E Vermentino di Sardegna  a fargli compagnia.


----------



## Old Cat (21 Gennaio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Le razze sono pesci meravigliosi.... Si muovono spesso in coppia.... Se attaccate non restano insieme, si dividono... in Modo che almeno una si salvi...
> Ed hanno una aculeo velenoso sulla coda.
> Da mangiare alcune buone altre meno....
> la razza chiodata è la più buona, fatta in umido con il pomodoro.
> E Vermentino di Sardegna a fargli compagnia.


 

ohhhh, non mi dire come le cucini povere razze...... 

	
	
		
		
	


	






adoro i pesci, lo sai, liberi e vivi nel loro ambiente naturale.

Mi piace mangiare il pesce ma...... poverini......


----------



## Old Jesus (21 Gennaio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=XMbvcp480Y4


 
http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=Jb1lAvKrsk0

Meglio questa...


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (21 Gennaio 2008)

*....*

Remember when you were young, you shone like the sun. 
Shine on you crazy diamond. 
Now there's a look in your eyes, like black holes in the sky. 
Shine on you crazy diamond. 
You were caught on the cross fire of childhood and stardom, 
blown on the steel breeze. 
Come on you target for faraway laughter, come on you stranger, 
you legend, you martyr, and shine! 

You reached for the secret too soon, you cried for the moon. 
Shine on you crazy diamond. 
Treatened by shadows at night, and exposed in the light. 
Shine on you crazy diamond. 
Well you wore out your welcome with random precision, 
rode on the steel breeze. 
Come on you raver, you seer of visions, come on you painter, 
you piper, you prisoner, and shine!


----------



## Mari' (21 Gennaio 2008)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> Remember when you were young, you shone like the sun.
> Shine on you crazy diamond.
> Now there's a look in your eyes, like black holes in the sky.
> Shine on you crazy diamond.
> ...


FAVOLOSA!!!

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=vyqgjCKm9nQ


Bonciorno!


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (21 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> FAVOLOSA!!!
> 
> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=vyqgjCKm9nQ
> 
> ...


CIA' BELLA FEMMENA TUTTO A POSTO????


----------



## Mari' (21 Gennaio 2008)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> CIA' BELLA FEMMENA TUTTO A POSTO????



DA, PURO DELIRIO!!!


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (21 Gennaio 2008)

A un passo da Gerusalemme 
E a un solo un miglio dalla luna 
Sotto un cielo di milioni di stelle 
Ho il cuore perso in un pianeta lontano 
Che gira intorno e cade gui' 
Con archi di tristezza, 
Io muoio per te, muoio per te! 
E se il mio regno diventa sabbia 
E cade in fondo al mare: 
Io muoio per te, (io) muoio per te! 
E dalla fonde oscure valli 
Canzoni antiche di tristezza 
Mo ogni passo io pensavo a te 
Ogni passo solo te 
Per ogni stella un granello di sabbia 
Gli avanzi di un asciutto mare 
Dimmi, quanto tempo, quanto ancora! 
C'e' una citta nel deserto e riposa 
La vanita di un antico re 
Ma la citta riposa in pezzi, 
Dove il vento urla all'avvoltoio 
Quello che ha fatto l'uomo 
Con l'ambizione, e tutto questo 
Faro prigione la mia vita 
Se sei la sposa per un altro 
Che i miei nemici siano liberi, 
Io cado e sono qui, 
Che muoio per te, muoio per te! 
E solo come mai, 
Cosi solo come ora mai! 
Con tutti i miei domini 
Cosa sono qui 
Sono niente cosi 
Non ci son vittorie 
Nelle nostre storie, senza amor! 
A un passo da Gerusalemme 
E a un solo un miglio dalla luna 
Sotto un cielo di milioni di stelle 
Ho il cuore perso in un pianeta lontano 
Che gira intorno e cade gui' 
Con archi di tristezza, 
Io muoio per te, muoio per te! 
E anche se hai le chiavi 
E distruggi quel che ho 
Ogni prigione in polvere 
Nemici piu non ho 
(E) i regni miei di sabbia mare, 
Io muoio per te, muoio per te!


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (21 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> DA, PURO DELIRIO!!!


bellissimo l'avatar.....
mi ricorda una shirt che ho visto l'altro giorno:
DALLA: NON E' UN CANTANTE, MA UN CONSIGLIO


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (21 Gennaio 2008)

E non so perché quello che ti voglio dire
poi lo scrivo dentro una canzone
non so neanche se l'ascolterai
o resterà soltanto un'altra fragile illusione
se le parole fossero una musica
potrei suonare ore ed ore, ancora ore
e dirti tutto di me.
Ma quando poi ti vedo c'è qualcosa che mi blocca
e non riesco a dire neanche come stai
come stai bene con quei pantaloni neri
come stai bene oggi
come non vorrei cadere in quei discorsi
già sentiti mille volte
e rovinare tutto
come vorrei poter parlare senza preoccuparmi,
senza quella sensazione che non mi fa dire
che mi piaci per davvero
anche se non te l'ho detto
perché è squallido provarci
solo per portarti a letto
e non me ne frega niente
se dovrò aspettare ancora
per parlarti finalmente
dirti solo una parola
ma dolce più che posso,
come il mare come il sesso
finalmente mi presento.
E così, anche questa notte è già finita
e non so ancora dentro come sei
non so neanche se ti rivedrò
o resterà soltanto un'altra inutile occasione
e domani poi ti rivedo ancora
e mi piaci per davvero
anche se non te l'ho detto
perché è squallido provarci
solo per portarti a letto
e non me ne frega niente
se non è successo ancora
aspetterò quand'è il momento
e non sarà una volta sola
ma spero più che posso
che non sia soltanto sesso
questa volta lo pretendo.
Preferisco stare qui da solo
che con una finta compagnia
e se davvero prenderò il volo
aspetterò l'amore e amore sia
e non so se sarai tu davvero
o forse sei solo un'illusione
però stasera mi rilasso,
penso a te
e scrivo una canzone
dolce più che posso
come il mare come il sesso
questa volta lo pretendo
perché oggi sono io,
oggi sono io.

ECCO, QUESTA OGGI L'ASCOLTO A PALLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## MK (21 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> FAVOLOSA!!!
> 
> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=vyqgjCKm9nQ


 
Non mi piacciono i Pink Floyd... Lo so lo so sono eretica...


----------



## Mari' (21 Gennaio 2008)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> bellissimo l'avatar.....
> mi ricorda una shirt che ho visto l'altro giorno:
> DALLA: NON E' UN CANTANTE, MA UN CONSIGLIO
















   FATTO E STRAFATTO  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... ALLA PERSONA GIUSTA ... MICA SONO NATA IERI AHAHAH.


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (21 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> FATTO E STRAFATTO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma io credo di essere piu' piccerella


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (21 Gennaio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Non mi piacciono i Pink Floyd... Lo so lo so sono eretica...


lo sai eh?
dai su....non possono non piacerti...almeno una....


----------



## Mari' (21 Gennaio 2008)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> ma io credo di essere *piu' piccerella*



lO SO... DEVI IMPARARE, IMPARERAI


----------



## Mari' (21 Gennaio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Non mi piacciono i Pink Floyd... Lo so lo so sono eretica...



NESSUNO E' PERFETTO.


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (21 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> lO SO... DEVI IMPARARE, IMPARERAI


----------



## Mari' (21 Gennaio 2008)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


>


*
Per te:*

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=Vo_0UXRY_rY

I could stay awake just to hear you breathing 
Watch you smile while you are sleeping 
While you're far away and dreaming 
I could spend my life in this sweet surrender 
I could stay lost in this moment forever 
Every moment spent with you is a moment I treasure 

Don't wanna close my eyes 
Don't wanna fall asleep 
'Coz I'd miss you baby 
And I don't wanna miss a thing 
'Coz even when I dream of you 
The sweetest dream would never do 
I'd still miss you baby 
And I don't wanna miss a thing 

Laying close to you 
Feeling your heart beating 
And I'm wondering what you're dreaming 
Wondering if it's me you're seeing 
Then I kiss your eyes 
And thank God we're together 
I just want to stay with you in this moment forever 
Forever and ever 

Don't wanna close my eyes 
Don't wanna fall asleep 
'Coz I'd miss you baby 
And I don't wanna miss a thing 
'Coz even when I dream of you 
The sweetest dream would never do 
I'd still miss you baby 
And I don't wanna miss a thing 

I don't wanna miss one smile 
I don't wanna miss one kiss 
I just wanna be with you 
Right here with you just like this 
I just wanna hold you close 
Feel your heart so close to mine 
And just stay here in this moment for all the rest of time 
Baby, baby 

Don't wanna close my eyes 
Don't wanna fall asleep 
'Coz I'd miss you baby 
And I don't wanna miss a thing 
'Coz even when I dream of you 
The sweetest dream would never do 
I'd still miss you baby 
And I don't wanna miss a thing


----------



## MK (21 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> NESSUNO E' PERFETTO.


Io per prima, certamente.


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (21 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> *Per te:*
> 
> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=Vo_0UXRY_rY
> 
> ...


i don't wanna miss a thing...è la mia song....


----------



## Old Giusy (21 Gennaio 2008)

Che bell'atmosfera che c'è qui...
Musica musica musica!!!!!


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (21 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Che bell'atmosfera che c'è qui...
> Musica musica musica!!!!!


bello, vero, quand'è così?


----------



## MariLea (21 Gennaio 2008)

Bello!
 angoli di pace...


----------



## Old Giusy (21 Gennaio 2008)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> bello, vero, quand'è così?


Si, è fantastico....
Apre il cuore....


----------



## Old Jesus (21 Gennaio 2008)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> Remember when you were young, you shone like the sun.
> Shine on you crazy diamond.
> Now there's a look in your eyes, like black holes in the sky.
> Shine on you crazy diamond.
> ...


There's someone in my head, but it's not me....


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vP-f8Llkhfw


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (21 Gennaio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> There's someone in my head, but it's not me....
> 
> 
> *[URL="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vP-f8Llkhfw"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vP-f8Llkhfw**[/URL]*




*azz.....artiglieria pesante.....*
*brain damage nooooooooooooooooo*
*ma jesus non è una brava persona?*
*tu si' carognetta....*
*buon pomeriggio..*


----------



## Old Jesus (21 Gennaio 2008)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> [/b]
> 
> *azz.....artiglieria pesante.....*
> *brain damage nooooooooooooooooo*
> ...


Buon pomeriggio a te e a tutti i forumisti presenti... Mi sono sentito male, poco fa... Un giramento di testa.... Troppe caramelle.... Lo faccio per rinviare il pranzo, ma non funziona... Devo mettere qualcosa nello stomaco...


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (21 Gennaio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Buon pomeriggio a te e a tutti i forumisti presenti... Mi sono sentito male, poco fa... Un giramento di testa.... Troppe caramelle.... Lo faccio per rinviare il pranzo, ma non funziona... Devo mettere qualcosa nello stomaco...


scusa ma non è che siano tanto nutrienti.....ma pausa pranzo con un po' di carboidrati no?


----------



## Old Jesus (21 Gennaio 2008)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> scusa ma non è che siano tanto nutrienti.....ma pausa pranzo con un po' di carboidrati no?


E' che ho troppo da fare.... Se vado a pranzo poi non combino più nulla....


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (21 Gennaio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> E' che ho troppo da fare.... Se vado a pranzo poi non combino più nulla....


e portati un panino, qualcosa.....le caramelle contengono un sacco di zuccheri, non devo certo dirlo io.....e fanno ingrassareeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
poi sei tutto ciccia e brufoli....
ah no, quella era un altro prodotto ..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












 e mi sa che l'età per l'acne giovanile è passata da qualche lustro.......


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Gennaio 2008)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> e portati un panino, qualcosa.....le caramelle contengono un sacco di zuccheri, non devo certo dirlo io.....e fanno ingrassareeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> poi sei tutto ciccia e brufoli....
> ah no, quella era un altro prodotto .....
> 
> ...


Mò si spera nella menopausa...


----------



## Iago (21 Gennaio 2008)

*ciao Dere*

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=17QGYkFJj9M&feature=related


....questa non ti fà nostalgia?


----------



## Iago (22 Gennaio 2008)

*svegliaaaaa*

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=QTQat4298vc&feature=related


----------



## Mari' (22 Gennaio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=QTQat4298vc&feature=related



... alla faccia del babba' ...


----------



## Iago (22 Gennaio 2008)

*???*



Mari' ha detto:


> ... alla faccia del babba' ...



quale?????


----------



## Mari' (22 Gennaio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> quale?????


... quello alla crema ...


----------



## Iago (22 Gennaio 2008)

*Maria*



Mari' ha detto:


> ... quello alla crema ...




e dov'è? chi ce l'ha?


----------



## Mari' (22 Gennaio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> e dov'è? chi ce l'ha?


Cosa?


----------



## Iago (22 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Cosa?



o babbà.....


(cosa?)


----------



## Mari' (22 Gennaio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> o babbà.....
> 
> 
> (cosa?)


... che'fa o babba'?


----------



## Iago (22 Gennaio 2008)

*Marììììììììì*



Mari' ha detto:


> ... che'fa o babba'?




non gliela posso fare 

	
	
		
		
	


	

























me ne vado a cuccia, 

'notteeee


----------



## Mari' (22 Gennaio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> non gliela posso fare
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Buonanotte uaglio' ... mi raccomando, senza incubi eh


----------



## Iago (22 Gennaio 2008)

*buondì...*



Mari' ha detto:


> Buonanotte uaglio' ... mi raccomando, senza incubi eh




notte superata senza particolari ricordi!!

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=z1OQGLzu2v0&feature=related


buongiorno a tutti...oggi è un buon giorno per morire


----------



## Mari' (22 Gennaio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> notte superata senza particolari ricordi!!
> 
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=z1OQGLzu2v0&feature=related
> 
> ...


Vai avanti tu ... a me viene da ridere


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (22 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Mò si spera nella menopausa...


...per me dici?????
ci vuole ancora qualche lustro...


----------



## Old Jesus (22 Gennaio 2008)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> ...per me dici?????
> ci vuole ancora qualche lustro...


Parecchi lustri....


----------



## Fedifrago (22 Gennaio 2008)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> ...per me dici?????
> ci vuole ancora qualche lustro...


 
No...non per te!


----------



## Mari' (22 Gennaio 2008)

*!!!*

La storia di Adolfo mi ha riportata indietro nel tempo, e mi sono ricordata di questa bellissima canzone di Battisti:



http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=cu8TVViVOpw​ 

La nebbia che respiro ormai 
si dirada perché davanti a me 
un sole quasi bianco sale ad est 
La luce si diffonde ed io 
questo odore di funghi faccio mio 
seguendo il mio ricordo verso est 
Piccoli stivali e sopra lei 
una corsa in mezzo al fango e ancora lei 
poi le sue labbra rosa e infine noi 
Scusa se non parlo ancora slavo 
mentre lei che non capiva disse bravo 
e rotolammo fra sospiri e "da" 
Poi seduti accanto in un'osteria 
bevendo un brodo caldo che follia 
io la sentivo ancora profondamente mia 
Ma un ramo calpestato ed ecco che 
ritorno col pensiero. 
E ascolto te 
il passo tuo 
il tuo respiro dietro me 
A te che sei il mio presente 
a te la mia mente 
e come uccelli leggeri 
fuggon tutti i miei pensieri 
per lasciar solo posto al tuo viso 
che come un sole rosso acceso 
arde per me. 
Le foglie ancor bagnate 
lascian fredda la mia mano e più in là 
un canto di fagiano sale ad est 
qualcuno grida il nome mio 
smarrirmi in questo bosco volli io 
per leggere in silenzio un libro scritto ad est 
Le mani rosse un poco ruvide 
la mia bocca nell'abbraccio cercano 
il seno bianco e morbido tra noi 
Dimmi perché ridi amore mio 
proprio così buffo sono io 
la sua risposta dolce non seppi mai! 
L'auto che partiva e dietro lei 
ferma sulla strada lontano ormai 
lei che rincorreva inutilmente noi 
Un colpo di fucile ed ecco che 
ritorno col pensiero 
e ascolto te 
il passo tuo 
il tuo respiro dietro me 
A te che sei il mio presente 
a te la mia mente 
e come uccelli leggeri 
fuggon tutti i miei pensieri 
per lasciar solo posto al tuo viso 
che come un sole rosso acceso 
arde per me. ​


----------



## dererumnatura (22 Gennaio 2008)

*La voce del silenzio............*

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=NuQ-AyhxHg8


Volevo stare un pò da sola
per pensare e tu lo sai
ed ho sentito nel silenzio
una voce dentro me
e tornan vive troppe cose
che credevo morte ormai
e chi ho tanto amato
dal mare del silenzio
ritorna come un'onda nei miei occhi
e quello che mi manca
nel mare del silenzio
mi manca sai, molto di più.
Ci sono cose in un silenzio
che non m'aspettavo mai,
vorrei una voce
ed improvvisamente
ti accorgi che il silenzio
ha il volto delle cose che hai perduto
ed io ti sento amore,
ti sento nel mio cuore
stai riprendendo il posto che
tu non avevi perso mai,
che non avevi perso mai,
che non avevi perso mai.
E quello che mi manca
nel mare del silenzio
mi manca sai,
molto di più,
ci sono cose in un silenzio
che non m'aspettavo mai,
vorrei una voce
e improvvisamente
ti accorgi che il silenzio
ha il volto delle cose che hai perduto
ed io ti sento amore,
ti sento nel mio cuore
stai riprendendo il posto che
tu non avevi perso mai
non avevi perso mai
non avevi perso mai


----------



## Old Giusy (23 Gennaio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=NuQ-AyhxHg8
> 
> 
> Volevo stare un pò da sola
> ...


 
IO ADORO QUESTA CANZONE!!!!!!!
Ne vado matta!


----------



## dererumnatura (24 Gennaio 2008)

e sentite questa...

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=MA5xjzD-cBo


----------



## dererumnatura (24 Gennaio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> e sentite questa...
> 
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=MA5xjzD-cBo


 

e questa....

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=9efHwnFAkuA


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Gennaio 2008)

Meravigliose!


----------



## dererumnatura (24 Gennaio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Meravigliose!


eh....sono emozionanti...


----------



## dererumnatura (27 Gennaio 2008)

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=-LmdI-yz89E&feature=related


spegnerò le luci e da qui sparirai
pochi attimi e oltre questa nebbia, oltre il temporale
c'è una notte lunga e limpida 
finirà..



........



sei nell'anima....
e lì ti lascio per sempre
sospeso immobile
fermo immagine
un segno che non passa mai..


----------



## Iago (27 Gennaio 2008)

*???*

ciao Dere..._bbella_ sta canzone

così ti senti stasera??


----------



## dererumnatura (27 Gennaio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> ciao Dere..._bbella_ sta canzone
> 
> così ti senti stasera??


bene Iago e tu?

guarda to faccio sentire pure questa!

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=KQfJi1JAjwU&feature=related


----------



## Mari' (27 Gennaio 2008)

La musica di Gianna Nannini mi piace tutta.


----------



## Old Giusy (27 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> La musica di Gianna Nannini mi piace tutta.


Anche a me!


----------



## dererumnatura (27 Gennaio 2008)

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=IXryLhq3Mg0&feature=related

vorrei ma so..che lei no
le mani le sue 
pensiero stupendo
nasce un poco strisciando
si potrebbe pensare di bisogno d'amore 
meglio non dire

e tu
e noi
e lei 
tra noi
vorrei
vorrei
e lei adesso sa che vorrei
le mani
le sue
prima o poi
poteva accadere sai...
si può scivolare se così si può dire
questioni di cuore...


----------



## Iago (27 Gennaio 2008)

*dere*

bene grazie

...da poco ho avuto piena consapevolezza della serenità e tranquillità riconquistate...
na favola

P.s.: con tutti sti youtube mi sono inbito a quotare ...capita anche a te?

P.s.2: la Nannini non è proprio proprio la mia preferita...non hai nulla di più significativo????


----------



## dererumnatura (27 Gennaio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> bene grazie
> 
> ...da poco ho avuto piena consapevolezza della serenità e tranquilla riconquistate...
> na favola
> ...


 
in che senso ti sei inibito a quotare?

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=zUyB4TLG8wY

Solo tu
col calore
quel mattino che rinasce
intorno al sole.
Cosa puo' piu' importare
se la pelle tua si lascia accarezzare.
Risvegliarsi ormai per me
non ha senso senza te.
Solo tu.
Stamattina per alzarmi e' ancora giorno insieme a te.
Solo tu
fuori a cena
soli con l'intimita' di una candela
e sicuri di creare
l'atmosfera giusta di chi vuole amare
impazienti come mai
nel silenzio intorno a noi.
Solo tu questa sera
per alzarmi e' ancora giorno insieme a te.
Solo tu 
qui vicino
le tue voglie tra i capelli sul cuscino.
Solo tu
mi sai dare
cose vecchie sempre nuove da sognare
mille volte tu lo sai
non e' stato uguale mai.
Solo tu
notte intera
per svegliarmi e' ancora giorno insieme a te.


----------



## Iago (27 Gennaio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> in che senso ti sei inibito a quotare?
> 
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=zUyB4TLG8wY
> 
> ...



mah...secondo me si appesantisce tutto (co tutt sti television...) 


hai ripreso con i matia??

eddai e metti qualcosa di più.... più.... (non trovo le parole)


----------



## dererumnatura (27 Gennaio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> mah...secondo me si appesantisce tutto (co tutt sti television...)
> 
> 
> hai ripreso con i matia??
> ...


concordo.inoltre non posso sentire la musica di sottofondo mentre leggo altri thread, perchè non si apre la finestra parallela..

comunque riposto una delle scene più....intense che io ricordi

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=BW_-0H_u3RQ


----------



## Old Giusy (27 Gennaio 2008)

Dere, come ha suggerito Marì, devi cliccare sullo schermo del video... due volte!


----------



## dererumnatura (27 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Dere, come ha suggerito Marì, devi cliccare sullo schermo del video... due volte!


 
ah grazie non avevo letto!


----------



## Iago (27 Gennaio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> concordo.inoltre non posso sentire la musica di sottofondo mentre leggo altri thread, perchè non si apre la finestra parallela..
> 
> comunque riposto una delle scene più....intense che io ricordi
> 
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=BW_-0H_u3RQ



bellissimo film, l'ho rivisto da poco e l'ho apprezzato ancor di più...

ah, si và sulle scene intense?...ma allora ci tocca ultimo tango a parigi...è un classico


----------



## dererumnatura (27 Gennaio 2008)

con un amico qui del forum ballavamo virtualmente sempre insieme questo tango...

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=C3gwp_M6_hc


----------



## Iago (27 Gennaio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> con un amico qui del forum ballavamo virtualmente sempre insieme questo tango...



solo virtualmente?

peccato!

balli il tango?

(ho cancellato il link )


----------



## dererumnatura (27 Gennaio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> solo virtualmente?
> 
> peccato!
> 
> ...


 
si solo virtualmente.





   è un uccel di bosco lui...chissà ora dove sta ballando e con chi..

Io lo ballo, ma solo un poco


----------



## Iago (27 Gennaio 2008)

*dere*

al pacino e andy garcia sono meravigliosi... la tipa  come si chiama?


----------



## dererumnatura (27 Gennaio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> al pacino e andy garcia sono meravigliosi... la tipa come si chiama?


non ho idea.
amo andy garcia....

ma anche YO YO MA...
http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=RUAPf_ccobc


----------



## Iago (27 Gennaio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> si solo virtualmente.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


anch'io molto poco...il giusto per capire che cos'è????

...prima o poi vado a ritmo serrato a lezione, conosco uno dei migliori tangueri campani...


----------



## dererumnatura (27 Gennaio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> anch'io molto poco...il giusto per capire che cos'è????
> 
> ...prima o poi vado a ritmo serrato a lezione, conosco uno dei migliori tangueri campani...


 
io ho iniziato ma smesso poco prima dello scadere dell'anno di lezione...non avevo un compagno che riuscisse a guidarmi...se trovo un uomo appena appena incerto prendo il sopravvento e guido io  

	
	
		
		
	


	









insomma...c'è bisogno di UOMO che mi faccia sentire DONNA







e dopo questo chiudo e vado a nanna


----------



## Iago (27 Gennaio 2008)

*buonanotte*



dererumnatura ha detto:


> io ho iniziato ma smesso poco prima dello scadere dell'anno di lezione...non avevo un compagno che riuscisse a guidarmi...se trovo un uomo appena appena incerto prendo il sopravvento e guido io
> 
> 
> 
> ...



fondamentale (come nella vita!)

quanto sei alta? 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















sentiti questa e poi vai...

'notte

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=wZk-LJ_KCMg


----------



## Old Giusy (27 Gennaio 2008)

Io io il tango!!!!

Vado anch'io...
Buonanotte a tutti!


----------



## Iago (27 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Io io il tango!!!!
> 
> Vado anch'io...
> Buonanotte a tutti!


vado anch'io (a mangiare qualcosa)
buonanotte Giusy


----------



## dererumnatura (27 Gennaio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> fondamentale (come nella vita!)
> 
> quanto sei alta?
> 
> ...


 
1.70 m

bello ma più bello in questa versione..

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=-TU7ruN3XUU&feature=related


----------



## dererumnatura (27 Gennaio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> vado anch'io (a mangiare qualcosa)
> buonanotte Giusy


ciao Giusy
Notte!


----------



## Iago (27 Gennaio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> *1.70 *m
> 
> bello ma più bello in questa versione..


si può fare!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





















notte.


----------



## Mari' (28 Gennaio 2008)

E dopo Carosello tutti a nanna


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o9Gf2wgjpqo


----------



## Iago (28 Gennaio 2008)

*Dere...*

mi posso appoggiare qui??   

	
	
		
		
	


	

























http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=a6JvrTWAptQ


----------



## Old Giusy (28 Gennaio 2008)

Grande grande grande Vasco!!!!!


----------



## MK (28 Gennaio 2008)

*A proposito... perfetta ALBACHIARA*































c'è posto anche di là eh... nessun problema...


----------



## Iago (28 Gennaio 2008)

*....*

....bè...qui ormai mi sento di casa
































http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=U4Cg6hYmIDs


----------



## MK (28 Gennaio 2008)

*Notte Iago*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b161PFm-bp4


----------



## Iago (28 Gennaio 2008)

ottima scelta,

ciao Monica


----------



## dererumnatura (28 Gennaio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> mi posso appoggiare qui??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
certo prego questa di vasco mi piace...non amo tutte quelle di Vasco ma questa ha il suo bel perchè


----------



## Iago (28 Gennaio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> certo prego questa di vasco mi piace...non amo tutte quelle di Vasco ma questa ha il suo bel perchè



aaaaahhhh

finalmente sei arrivata...

basta con Vasco, che preferisci? stasera faccio io


----------



## dererumnatura (28 Gennaio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> aaaaahhhh
> 
> finalmente sei arrivata...
> 
> basta con Vasco, che preferisci? stasera faccio io


scegli tu! oggi mi sento un po'..come dire...incerta


----------



## Iago (28 Gennaio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> scegli tu! oggi mi sento un po'..come dire...incerta


incerta...incerta....

e allora niente canzuncelle


----------



## dererumnatura (28 Gennaio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> incerta...incerta....
> 
> e allora niente canzuncelle









peccato...allora andrò a nanna...


----------



## Iago (29 Gennaio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> peccato...allora andrò a nanna...



e va bene...una sola te la metto dai 
(alla grande!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




















  )  

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=RjoHxExQzXQ&feature=related


----------



## dererumnatura (29 Gennaio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> e va bene...una sola te la metto dai
> (alla grande!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mari' (29 Gennaio 2008)

*EMOZIONI!*

Quando ascolto questa c'ho sempre i brividi, piace anche molto a Carl 



http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=YkTDqwaikWE&feature=related


----------



## Old Giusy (29 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Quando ascolto questa c'ho sempre i brividi, piace anche molto a Carl
> 
> 
> 
> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=YkTDqwaikWE&feature=related


Marì... questa è una SIGNORA canzone!!!!


----------



## Iago (29 Gennaio 2008)

*Dere...*

...posso approfittare anche oggi?

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=k7Acn5Q9zHU


----------



## Mari' (29 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Marì... questa è una SIGNORA canzone!!!!


Pensa Giusy che ho anche la versione Mia Martini dal vivo ... e' da schianto

Francesco quando la scrisse penso' alla Martini come interprete, purtroppo nel web non si trova.


----------



## dererumnatura (30 Gennaio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> ...posso approfittare anche oggi?
> 
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=k7Acn5Q9zHU


 
tutte le volte che vuoi


----------



## Iago (30 Gennaio 2008)

*Dere....*



dererumnatura ha detto:


> tutte le volte che vuoi



buongiorno...che bellissime parole, grazie   

	
	
		
		
	


	

















anche da te il tempo è poco sincero, oggi?


----------



## Mari' (30 Gennaio 2008)

A me e' sempre piaciuta questa canzone

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=C4jpu6JWnJU


----------



## dererumnatura (31 Gennaio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> buongiorno...che bellissime parole, grazie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
dove ero io ieri...nevicava

oggi qui invece c'è nebbiolina


----------



## Iago (4 Febbraio 2008)

*benritrovatiiiii*

meno male che sono stato fuori e non ho letto.....

come state?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





















http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=L57YvUvYOds&feature=related


----------



## Iago (4 Febbraio 2008)

*tu ru tu tu tu*

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=iLrjylEExHY&feature=related


----------



## Old Giusy (4 Febbraio 2008)

Mi piace troppo:

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=HIQ4Wvk0qQQ


----------



## dererumnatura (4 Febbraio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=iLrjylEExHY&feature=related


bella!


----------



## dererumnatura (4 Febbraio 2008)

*me la dedico da sola!*

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=jGY6pRu6_po


----------



## dererumnatura (4 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=jGY6pRu6_po


 
pure questa!!


http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=0jbAIdMQYJ8

La tua vita comincia
ora tu sei qui
noi faremo di tutto
sta tranquillo per te
anche sei poi purtroppo
questo mondo non e'
quel che avremmo voluto
per accoglierti sai, ma

vivi la tua vita, vivi
vivila diventa un uomo saggio
vivi la tua vita, vivi
vivila e con coraggio
senza troppe illusioni
senza patemi
con allegria
fallo se tu puoi, se appena tu puoi

ogni giorno che passa
non ritorna piu'
noi speriamo tu possa
avere un po' di piu'
anche se e' piu' importante
che tu ti senta tu
in questo mondo evoluto
che non matura mai, mai

vivi la tua vita, vivi
vivila diventa un uomo saggio
vivi la tua vita, vivi
vivila e con coraggio
senza troppe ambizioni
esagerate passioni
con allegria
vivi insieme a noi

vivi la tua vita, david
vivila e con coraggio
con un po' di follia
mai nessuna bugia
con allegria
fallo se tu puoi, se appena tu puoi
se puoi


----------



## dererumnatura (4 Febbraio 2008)

*e va bè...ormai ho cominciato*











http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=UCTGqfIzigU&feature=related


Da questo nuovo mondo 
dove sto vivendo 
ti mando dei saluti bagnati di mare 
ti mando dei tramonti infuocati di sole 
e una foto nostra seduti sulla sabbia 
*io che guardo lontano verso l'orizzonte 
*
Vedo immagini d'oltre oceano 
che ritornano nella mia mente 
e più passa il tempo 
e più sento dentro 
che ti amo ancora di più 

*Guidare senza meta 
lungo viali alberati 
poi camminare solo sulle spiagge immense 
salir su un grattacielo a toccare il duemila 
e vedere il deserto appena fuori città 
tu che invece stai lì nel freddo di Milano* 

*Vedo immagini d'oltre oceano 
che ritornano nella mia mente 
e più passa il tempo 
e più sento dentro 
che ti amo ancora di più 
*
*Partire per tornare 
non è certo andar via 
se tu mi dici torna io ritornerò 
*per infilare inverni sotto il tuo pullover 
e riscaldarmi poi sfiorandoti la pelle 
tu seduta che leggi un libro di Pavese 

Vedo immagini d'oltre oceano 
che ritornano nella mia mente 
e più passa il tempo 
e più sento dentro 
che ti amo ancora di più 

Io ti amo ancora di più


----------



## Iago (4 Febbraio 2008)

*azzz*

...te gusta anche Cocciante?!

e allora ditelo.....

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=nbK0yUjNTKU&feature=related


----------



## dererumnatura (4 Febbraio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> ...te gusta anche Cocciante?!
> 
> e allora ditelo.....
> 
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=nbK0yUjNTKU&feature=related


 
http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=HWauGfu4MaM


----------



## Iago (4 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=HWauGfu4MaM



bellissima!


----------



## Mari' (5 Febbraio 2008)

AZZZ ... che nottata di sentimento uagliu'

Questa resta sempre la piu' bella in assoluto:

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=2zezxqwMvCE


----------



## Iago (5 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> AZZZ ... che nottata di sentimento uagliu'
> 
> Questa resta sempre la piu' bella in assoluto:
> 
> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=2zezxqwMvCE



eeeeeeehhhhhh...ma vedi...abbiamo evitato abilmente questa canzoncina...praticamente è odiosa 

	
	
		
		
	


	





















(a parte gli scherzi... è pessima!)


----------



## Mari' (5 Febbraio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> eeeeeeehhhhhh...ma vedi...abbiamo evitato abilmente questa canzoncina...praticamente è odiosa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NOOOOOOOOOOO  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... a me e' sempre piaciuta molto


Passiamo ai voti va ...


----------



## Old Giusy (5 Febbraio 2008)

A me Cocciante non piace granchè, però "Bella senz'anima" e "Questione di feeling" cantata con Mina sono piacevoli da ascoltare...

Detto da me che sono una fan di Vasco e Liga....


----------



## Iago (6 Febbraio 2008)

*a me piace tutto*

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=He_cFV8v6ps&feature=related


----------



## Mari' (6 Febbraio 2008)

*Gianna e' sempre grande*

Buonanotte ...

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=LsFbcuBCLC8


----------



## dererumnatura (7 Febbraio 2008)

*ho capito che ti amo...*

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=EqwEW2hifko

Ho capito che ti amo 
quando ho visto che bastava 
un tuo ritardo 
per sentir svanire in me 
l'indifferenza 
per temere che tu 
non venissi più 
Ho capito che ti amo 
quando ho visto che bastava 
una tua frase 
per far sì che una serata 
come un'altra 
cominciasse per incanto 
a illuminarsi 
E pensare 
che poco tempo prima 
parlando con qualcuno 
mi ero messo a dire 
che oramai 
non sarei più tornato 
a credere all'amore 
a illudermi a sognare 
Ed ecco che poi 
Ho capito che ti amo 
e già era troppo tardi 
per tornare 
per un po' ho cercato in me 
l'indifferenza 
poi mi son lasciato andare 
nell'amore.


----------



## Iago (7 Febbraio 2008)

*evvvaiiiii*

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=Esdl_3kKSBk


----------



## dererumnatura (7 Febbraio 2008)

tu come staiiii

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=2uGPgIkas1g&feature=related


----------



## dererumnatura (7 Febbraio 2008)

*Bella figlia dell'amore....*

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=riXOyAp3atA&feature=related

Bella figlia dell'amore,
schiavo son de'vezzi tuoi;
con un detto, un detto sol
tu puoi le mie pene,
le mie pene consolar.

Vieni e senti del mio core
il frequente palpitar,
con un detto, un detto sol
tu puoi le mie pene,
le mie pene consolar.

MADDALENA:
Ah! ah! rido ben di core, chè tai baie costan poco;
GILDA:
Ah! così parlar d'amore
MADDALENA:
Quanto valga il vostro gioco, mel credete, sò apprezzar.
GILDA:
A me pur l'infame ho udito!

RIGOLETTO: Taci, il piangere non vale;
GILDA:     Infelice cor tradito,
MADDALENA: Son avvezza, bel signore,
DUCA:      Con un  detto

RIGOLETTO: Taci,  taci il  piangere non  vale, no, non, val,
GILDA:     Per angoscia non scoppiar,
MADDALENA: Ad un simile scherzare,
DUCA:      Sol tu  puoi

RIGOLETTO: no, no, non, val.
GILDA:     no, no non, scoppiar.
MADDALENA: mio bel signor!
DUCA:      le mie pene consolar. Bella figlia dell'amore,

RIGOLETTO: Ch'ei mentiva,
GILDA:     In felice
MADDALENA: Ah! ah! rido ben di core, chè tai baie costan  poco,
DUCA:      schiavo son de'vezzi tuoi;

RIGOLETTO: Ch'ei mentiva,
GILDA:     cor tradito,
MADDALENA: Quanto valga il vostro gioco, mel credete, sò apprezzar.
DUCA:      Con un detto, un detto sol tu

RIGOLETTO: sei sicura
GILDA: Ah! No, non scoppiar.
MADDALENA: Sono avvezza, bel signore, ad un simile scherzare.
DUCA:      puoi le mie pene, le mie pene consolar.

RIGOLETTO: Taci, e mia sarà la cura
GILDA:     In felice core, cor tradito,
MADDALENA: Ah! Ah! Ah! Ah! Rido di cor,
DUCA:      Ah! Con un detto

RIGOLETTO: La vendetta d'affrettar,
GILDA:     Per angoscia non scoppiare,
MADDALENA: Ah! Ah! Rido di cor,
DUCA:      sol tu puoi

RIGOLETTO: Taci, e mia sarà la cura
GILDA:     In felice cor tradito,
MADDALENA: Ah, Ah, Rido di cor,
DUCA:      Le mie pene,

RIGOLETTO: La vendetta d'affrettar.
GILDA: Per angoscia non scoppiare,
MADDALENA: Ah! Ah! Rido,
DUCA:      consolar;

RIGOLETTO: Si, pronta fia,
GILDA:     In felice cor tradito,
MADDALENA: Ah, Ah! Rido ben di core, chè tai baie costan  poco,
DUCA:      Vieni e senti del mio core

RIGOLETTO: sarà fatale,
GILDA:     Per angoscia non scoppiar, no, no, no, no, no,
MADDALENA: Quanto valga il vostro gioco, mel credete, so apprezzar,
sì, sì,
DUCA:      il frequente palpitar, ah, sì,

RIGOLETTO: Io saprollo fulminar, io saprollo fulminar;
GILDA:     No, no, non scoppiare,
MADDALENA: Sono avvezza, bel signore, ad un simile scherzar,
DUCA:      Vieni;

RIGOLETTO: Taci, e mia sarà la cura
GILDA:     In felice cor tradito,
MADDALENA: Ah! Ah! Ah! Ah! Rido di cor,
DUCA:      Ah! Con un detto

RIGOLETTO: La vendetta d'affrettar,
GILDA:     Per angoscia non scoppiare,
MADDALENA: Ah! Ah! Rido di cor,
DUCA:      sol tu  puoi

RIGOLETTO: Taci, e mia sarà la cura
GILDA:     In felice cor tradito,
MADDALENA: Ah, Ah, Rido di cor,
DUCA:      Le mie pene,

RIGOLETTO: La vendetta d'affrettar;
GILDA:     Per angoscia non scoppiare,
MADDALENA: Ah! Ah! Rido,
DUCA:      consolar;

RIGOLETTO: Si, pronta fia,
GILDA:     In felice cor tradito,
MADDALENA: Ah, Ah! Rido ben di core, chè tai baie costan  poco;
DUCA:      Vieni e senti del mio core

RIGOLETTO: sarà fatale,
GILDA:     Per angoscia non scoppiar, no, no, no, no, no,
MADDALENA: Quanto valga il vostro gioco, mel credete, so apprezzar, sì, sì,
DUCA:      il frequente palpitar, ah, sì,

RIGOLETTO: Io saprollo fulminar, io saprollo fulminar,
GILDA:     No, no, non scoppiar,
MADDALENA: Sono avvezza, bel signore, ad un simile scherzar,
DUCA:      Vieni.

RIGOLLETTO:Taci, e mia sarà la cura la vendetta d'affrettar.
GILDA:     In felice cor tradito, Per angoscia non scoppiar,
MADDALENA: il vostro gioco sò apprezzar,
DUCA:      Senti del core il palpitar,

RIGOLLETTO:Taci, e mia sarà la cura la vendetta d'affrettar,
GILDA:     In felice cor tradito, per angoscia non scoppiar,
MADDALENA: il vostro gioco sò apprezzar,
DUCA:      Senti del core il palpitar,

MADDELENA: Il vostro gioco,
DUCA:      Vieni,
GILDA:     No, non,
RIGOLETTO: Taci,

MADDELENA: Sò apprezzar,
DUCA:      Vieni,
GILDA:     Scoppiar,
RIGOLETTO: Taci,

MADDELENA: il vostro gioco sò apprezzare,
DUCA:      Vieni,
GILDA:     Non scoppiar,
RIGOLETTO: Taci,

DUCA:      Vieni
GILDA:     Ah! No!
MADDELENA: Ah sì!
RIGOLETTO: Taci!


----------



## Iago (7 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> tu come staiiii
> 
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=2uGPgIkas1g&feature=related



bellissima...molto meglio, grazie

...brodino, bistecca, vicks sinex, aspirina C e qualche sigaretta in meno...


----------



## dererumnatura (7 Febbraio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> bellissima...molto meglio, grazie
> 
> ...brodino, bistecca, vicks sinex, aspirina C e qualche sigaretta in meno...


 
bene
vedrai che il RAVVREDDORE passerà!!


----------



## Iago (7 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> bene
> vedrai che il RAVVREDDORE passerà!!



noto che ti è piaciuto il titoletto? 

	
	
		
		
	


	









...sto ancora ascoltando sto Rigoletto...


----------



## dererumnatura (7 Febbraio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> noto che ti è piaciuto il titoletto?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
beccati pure questa allora!!!!!!!!

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=VkYK-klKSL4&feature=related


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=EqwEW2hifko
> 
> Ho capito che ti amo
> quando ho visto che bastava
> ...


Tenco è meraviglioso e tristissimo.
E poi lo ricordo la sera che si è suicidato...non avevamo sentito neppure la canzone...avevamo commentato tutto il tempo l'espressione stravolta che aveva ...prima che sapesse dell'esclusione.


----------



## dererumnatura (7 Febbraio 2008)

*ciao amore ciao amore ciao amore ciaoooooooooo*

et voilà......
http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=2Oj4zsvwNYA&feature=related


----------



## Iago (7 Febbraio 2008)

*capo*



dererumnatura ha detto:


> beccati pure questa allora!!!!!!!!
> 
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=VkYK-klKSL4&feature=related




...e come non potrei 

	
	
		
		
	


	





poi cambi un pò??


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Febbraio 2008)

Perché queste, come sono?


http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=3l2KrO4b6TI&feature=related

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=BrW67O3HX48&feature=related

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=Km0KM310VJQ


----------



## dererumnatura (7 Febbraio 2008)

*torniamo seri*

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=fs8r-8EJ4c8


----------



## Iago (7 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> te la sei cercata!!!
> 
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=fs8r-8EJ4c8



minchia, Al Bano...........


----------



## Mari' (7 Febbraio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> minchia, Al Bano...........


TI PASSO I SALI?


----------



## dererumnatura (7 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Perché queste, come sono?
> 
> 
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=3l2KrO4b6TI&feature=related
> ...


 
ti sei dimenticata di questa

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=DAhtAf2NMrE&feature=related


Mi sono innamorato di te
perchè-.-non avevo niente da fareeeeee


----------



## Iago (7 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> ti sei dimenticata di questa
> 
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=DAhtAf2NMrE&feature=related
> 
> ...



la volevo mettere io prima...poi ho esitato...e allora niente...

(ma son finite??)


----------



## Iago (7 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> TI PASSO I SALI?



è proprio esagerat alban


----------



## Mari' (7 Febbraio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> è proprio esagerat alban


Nun se po senti'


----------



## dererumnatura (7 Febbraio 2008)

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=DAhtAf2NMrE&feature=related

SI tu no vuelves...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Febbraio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> è proprio esagerat alban


Io ho i sensi di colpa per come trovavo disgustoso il loro modo di porsi ...poi la tragedia della figlia ha ribaltato tutto...e poi lui si è pure messo con quella e ci ha fatto anche due figli...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





























































Mi dispiace tanto


----------



## Iago (7 Febbraio 2008)

*Dereeee*



dererumnatura ha detto:


> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=DAhtAf2NMrE&feature=related
> 
> SI tu no vuelves...



s'è 'ncantat 'o disk....


----------



## Iago (7 Febbraio 2008)

*eccotela*

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=9ZgzlYKcfuo


----------



## dererumnatura (7 Febbraio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> s'è 'ncantat 'o disk....


eh che cccci posso fare iooooooooooo???

va bè..me ne vado a nanna va....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Febbraio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=9ZgzlYKcfuo


http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=r7V-lsC8Ihc


----------



## Iago (7 Febbraio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=9ZgzlYKcfuo



ed il film è bellissimo...come si chiama...chi se lo ricorda il titolo?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Febbraio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> ed il film è bellissimo...come si chiama...chi se lo ricorda il titolo?


Lost in translation


----------



## dererumnatura (7 Febbraio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> ed il film è bellissimo...come si chiama...chi se lo ricorda il titolo?


mai visto

in compenso vi lascio con la mia preferita


http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=CDxjZ1XZRWI&feature=related



Acqua e sale.....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> mai visto
> 
> in compenso vi lascio con la mia preferita
> 
> ...


Buonanotte


----------



## Iago (7 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> eh che cccci posso fare iooooooooooo???
> 
> va bè..me ne vado a nanna va....


...eh va bè...ti sarà rimasto il copia (dell'incolla) nel mouse...che sarà  mai??


----------



## Iago (7 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> mai visto
> 
> in compenso vi lascio con la mia preferita
> 
> ...



allora si chiama Lost in translation...te lo consiglio

Buonanotte cara


----------



## Iago (9 Febbraio 2008)

*buongiorno forum*

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=7j4yB9bAjuQ



Tienimi con te  
dentro questa vita  
chiudi ogni via d'uscita  
per restarmi più vicina  
e tienimi con te  
quand'è presto la mattina  
mentre il cuore sta in sordina  
dietro a una ferita  
quanti raggi ha il sole  
per dar luce ovunque  
quando e come vuole  
e noi siamo due qualunque  

quante stelle ha il cielo  
file di miliardi  
su ogni parallelo  
e noi le vediamo troppo tardi  

tienimi con te  
in un pomeriggio  
quando piove giù un litigio  
ed un giorno sembra eterno  
e tienimi con te  
se è già quasi sera e inverno  
tra le righe di un quaderno  
e un inchiostro grigio  

quante rive ha il fiume  
senza mai legami  
fugge tra le schiume  
e noi presi in mezzo ai rami  

quanti anni ha il mondo  
che ne ha visti tanti  
lenti sullo sfondo  
e noi siamo solo istanti  
almeno per un secondo  
un po' meno distanti  

fino alla fine  
fino ci che si può  
e fino al confine  
fino all'ultimo  
fino alla fine del tempo  
fino a che ce n'è ancora un po'  
e fino alla fine di tutto  
fino allora tu  

tienimi con te  
sotto il buio aperto  
della notte di un deserto  
tra le dune del tuo petto  
e tienimi con te  
così al tuo sonno stretto  
niente è triste più di un letto  
vuoto e già sofferto  

quante foglie ha il vento  
nei viali soli  
quando ha il sopravvento  
su noi persi in altri voli  

quante onde ha il mare  
come belve in gabbia  
sempre lì a scappare  
e noi siamo solo sabbia  
e che pena poter bagnare  
appena le labbra  

fino alla fine  
fino a che si può  
e fino al confine  
fino all'ultimo  
fino alla fine del tempo  
fino a che ce n'è ancora un po'  
e fino alla fine di tutto  
fino allora tu  
tienimi con te


----------



## dererumnatura (9 Febbraio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=7j4yB9bAjuQ
> 
> buon giorno!
> 
> buon fine settimana a tutti!


----------



## Iago (9 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Iago ha detto:
> 
> 
> > http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=7j4yB9bAjuQ
> ...


----------



## dererumnatura (9 Febbraio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> dererumnatura ha detto:
> 
> 
> > buongiorno Dere, come và?
> ...


----------



## Iago (9 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Iago ha detto:
> 
> 
> > bene!!sto cercando di prenotare dei biglietti per la scala
> ...


----------



## Iago (9 Febbraio 2008)

*...hai preso i biglietti!?*

saranno stati scogli di carbone dolce 
dentro il ferro liquefatto 
di una luna che squagliò un suo quarto 
come un brivido mulatto 
o un bianco volar via di cuori pescatori 
acqua secca di un bel cielo astratto 
chissà se c'erano satelliti o comete 
in un'alba senza rughe 
larghe nuvole di muffa e olio 
appaiate come acciughe 
o una vertigine di spiccioli di pesci 
nella luce nera di lattughe 
e io 
dal mare venni e amare mi stremò 
perché infiammare il mare non si può 
aveva forse nervi e fruste di uragani 
scure anime profonde 
tra le vertebre di vetro e schiuma 
urla di leoni le onde 
o tende di merletto chiuse su farine 
corpi caldi di sirene bionde 
forse era morto senza vento nei polmoni 
graffio di cemento bruno 
barche stelle insonni a ramazzare 
nelle stanze di Nettuno 
o turbini di sabbia tra le dune calve 
sulle orme perse da qualcuno 
e io 
dal mare ho il sangue e amaro rimarrò 
perché calmare il mare non si può 
i miei si amarono laggiù 
in un agosto e un altro sole si annegò 
lingue di fuoco e uve fragole 
quando il giorno cammina ancora 
sulle tegole del cielo 
e sembra non sedersi mai. 
e innanzi al mare ad ansimare sto 
perché domare il mare non si può 
e come pietra annerirò 
a consumare 
a catramare 
a tracimare 
a fiumare 
a schiumare 
a chiamare 
quel mare che fu madre e che non so...  

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=UFkKW4naIag


----------



## dererumnatura (9 Febbraio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> dererumnatura ha detto:
> 
> 
> > per stasera?
> ...


----------



## Iago (9 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Iago ha detto:
> 
> 
> > no, per aprile
> ...


----------



## dererumnatura (9 Febbraio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> dererumnatura ha detto:
> 
> 
> > azz... aprile
> ...


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (9 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Iago ha detto:
> 
> 
> > http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=7j4yB9bAjuQ
> ...


----------



## dererumnatura (9 Febbraio 2008)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> dererumnatura ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ciao Dere, ciao Iago, buon fine settimana anche a voi.
> ...


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (9 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> fabrizio56 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Fabri buon dì!
> ...


----------



## Iago (9 Febbraio 2008)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> dererumnatura ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ciao Dere, ciao Iago, buon fine settimana anche a voi.
> ...


----------



## Mari' (9 Febbraio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> fabrizio56 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ciao Fabrizio...anche a te piace un filino il *Baglioni*?
> ...


----------



## Iago (9 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Iago ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Salvo alcuni vecchi pezzi il resto e' da
> ...


----------



## Mari' (9 Febbraio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> Mari' ha detto:
> 
> 
> > me è come con i Pooh...
> ...


----------



## Iago (9 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Iago ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Della serie: *nessuno e' perfetto* ... pensa che quando stavo in America sentivo nostalgia di Merola
> ...


----------



## Mari' (9 Febbraio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> Mari' ha detto:
> 
> 
> > è certo!
> ...


----------



## Mari' (9 Febbraio 2008)

http://video.libero.it/app/play?id=5f2aff41dbdbb12562cd7e79e7d20675

Ci troveremo ancora  
più grandi e più sinceri 
in una lacrima 
e parleremo ancora  
di cieli immensi e avremo 
nuove verità 

Dimmi se ti ho deluso 
e quanto hai pianto 
senza di me 
io di pensarti non ho smesso neanche un attimo 
e quanto dura l'eternità 

ci abbracceremo ancora 
più stretti di un anello 
che non toglierò 
e chiederemo al mondo 
che male abbiamo fatto 
per restare qui 

dimmi se ti ho perduto 
e quante volte hai cercato me 
io di pensarti non ho smesso neanche un attimo 
ci meritiamo l'eternità 

dimmi se 
senti me 
come fossimo una cosa sola 
una foglia in mezzo a questo vento 
che ci ha portato l'eternità,l'eternità,l'eternità 

il tempo è già finito 
lo spazio è aperto davanti a noi 
che siamo come diamanti pronti a non spezzarsi mai 
ci meritiamo l'eternità.



Vi pare?


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (9 Febbraio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> fabrizio56 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ciao Fabrizio...anche a te piace un filino il Baglioni?
> ...


----------



## Iago (9 Febbraio 2008)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Iago ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Concordo con Marì, Baglioni prima maniera
> ...


----------



## Mari' (9 Febbraio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> fabrizio56 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > va bene così??
> ...


----------



## Mari' (9 Febbraio 2008)

_Chi se la ricorda?_

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=Q8Ulbc4nUIU

lo lavoro al bar
d'un albergo a ore
porto su il caffè
a chi fa l'amore.
Vanno su e giù
coppie tutte eguali,
non le vedo più
manco con gli occhiali...
Ma sono rimasto là come un cretino
vedendo quei due arrivare un mattino:
puliti, educati, sembravano finti
sembravano proprio due santi dipinti !
M' han chiesto una stanza
gli ho fatto vedere
la meno schifosa,
la numero tre !
E ho messo nel letto i lenzuoli più nuovi
poi, come San Pietro,
gli ho dato le chiavi
gli ho dato le chiavi di quel paradiso
e ho chiuso la stanza, sul loro sorriso !
lo lavoro al bar
di un albergo a ore
porto su il caffè a chi fa l'amore.
Vanno su e giù
coppie tutte eguali
non le vedo più
manco con gli occhiali !
Ma sono rimasto là come un cretino
aprendo la porta
in quel grigio mattino,
se n'erano andati,
in silenzio perfetto,
lasciando soltanto i due corpi nel letto .
Lo so, che non c'entro, però non è giusto,
morire a vent'anni e poi, proprio qui !
Me Ii hanno incartati nei bianchi lenzuoli
e l'ultimo viaggio l' han fatto da soli:
né fiori né gente, soltanto un furgone,
ma là dove stanno, staranno benone !
lo lavoro al bar
d'un albergo ad ore
portò su il caffè
a chi fa l'amore...
lo sarò un cretino
ma chissà perché
non mi va di dare a nessuno
la chiave del tre !






​


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (9 Febbraio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> fabrizio56 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > va bene così??
> ...


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (9 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> _Chi se la ricorda?_
> 
> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=Q8Ulbc4nUIU
> 
> ...


Io......bellissima canzone....e triste destino per chi la cantava....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> _Chi se la ricorda?_​
> 
> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=Q8Ulbc4nUIU​
> lo lavoro al bar
> ...


Chissà quanti sono morti a ventanni...dentro


----------



## Mari' (9 Febbraio 2008)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Io......bellissima canzone....e triste destino per chi la cantava....


ne era anche' l'autore

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Herbert_Pagani

triste, tristissima fine


----------



## Mari' (9 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Chissà quanti sono morti a ventanni...dentro


... c'e' anche gente che non e' mai nata.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... c'e' anche gente che non e' mai nata.


Già...


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (9 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ne era anche' l'autore
> 
> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Herbert_Pagani
> 
> triste, tristissima fine



Ricordo di aver letto la notizia della sua malattia su un giornale ( credo fosse stop ) sperai che fosse un'esagerazione per vendere più copie....era la verità purtroppo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ne era anche' l'autore
> 
> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Herbert_Pagani
> 
> triste, tristissima fine


Mi piaceva moltissimo...bellissima "Lombardia", edizione italiana da Brell...
Ha scritto molte altre bellissime canzoni ora introvabili


----------



## Mari' (9 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi piaceva moltissimo...bellissima "Lombardia", edizione italiana da Brell...
> Ha scritto molte altre bellissime canzoni ora introvabili


ho trovato le versione francese eseguita da Edith Piaf

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=EBTIuFuS0LE


----------



## dererumnatura (10 Febbraio 2008)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> dererumnatura ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Bene Dere e tu?
> ...


----------



## dererumnatura (15 Febbraio 2008)

*Vaghe stelle dell'orsa*

Bellissima...peccato non ci sia intera

http://www.lastfm.it/music/Matia+Bazar/_/Vaghe+stelle+dell'Orsa?autostart


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Febbraio 2008)

*Solo lui*

Non riesco a trovare il video che avevo trovato qualche giorno fa.
Se non la conoscete...cercatela...ne vale la pena

*Mina - Solo Lui *

Ce l'ha scritto sul viso che ha
quella stupida felicità
privilegio che a pochi l'amore dà
lei, che oltretutto ha lui,
lei che sta con lui.
Cosa ha fatto per meritare tanto
quella, non so.
Ma ogni giorno, ogni notte lei può
trovare in lui la forza che ha
la certezza che le da
soltanto lui, solo lui.
Con quel sorriso
ti guarda in viso
ti sembra quasi
che esisti solo tu
Nei suoi occhi distese di sole
serate chiare, da sola non sei più
ed hai voglia di credere
di vivere perché
lui che è un uomo così
perché non è toccato a me.
Con questa vita
senza domani
tra le sue mani
Dio, che diventerei.
Vecchie strade da sempre perdute
e mai tentate
forse ritroverei.
Ora ho voglia di credere
di vivere per lui
o morire lasciandolo ad un passo
e andarmene in silenzio
adesso .
Soltanto lui, solo lui.
Con questa vita
senza domani
tra le sue mani
Dio che diventerei
Vecchie strade da sempre perdute
e mai tentate
forse ritroverei.
Ora ho voglia di credere
di vivere per lui
o morire lasciandolo ad un passo
e andarmene in silenzio
adesso, adesso. ​


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non riesco a trovare il video che avevo trovato qualche giorno fa.
> Se non la conoscete...cercatela...ne vale la pena
> 
> *Mina - Solo Lui *
> ...


Trovato un link per sentirne una parte...


http://www.minamazzini.com/discografia/?ce=PLD_L_6081&id=711


----------



## dererumnatura (19 Febbraio 2008)

*Bellissime stelle*

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=1wFELnFA87w


Sei pioggia che gonfia le fontane....


----------



## Iago (19 Febbraio 2008)

*ciao Dere...*

...mi son distratto un attimo...e non ti ho trovato più...
http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=290u9PRWk6A


----------



## Iago (21 Febbraio 2008)

*adda passà a nuttat......*

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=Pm__hX_P3RU&feature=related


Tu dimmi quando, quando 
dove sono i tuoi occhi e la tua bocca 
forse in Africa che importa.  

Tu dimmi quando, quando 
dove sono le tue mani ed il tuo naso 
verso un giorno disperato 
ma io ho sete 
ho sete ancora. 

Tu dimmi quando, quando 
non guardarmi adesso amore 
sono stanco 
perché penso al futuro.  
Tu dimmi quando, quando  
siamo angeli  
che cercano un sorriso 
non nascondere il tuo viso 
perché ho sete, ho sete ancora.  

E vivrò, sì vivrò  
tutto il giorno per vederti andar via 
fra i ricordi e questa strana pazzia 
e il paradiso, che non esiste 
chi vuole un figlio non insiste. 

Tu dimmi quando, quando 
ho bisogni di te almeno un'ora 
per dirti che ti odio ancora.  

Tu dimmi quando, quando 
lo sai che non ti avrò e sul tuo viso 
sta per nascere un sorriso 
ed io ho sete, ho sete ancora.  

E vivrò, sì vivrò 
tutto il giorno per vederti andare via 
fra i ricordi e questa strana pazzia 
e il paradiso, che non esiste 
chi vuole un figlio non insiste.


----------



## Iago (21 Febbraio 2008)

*zitt a chi sape o juoc'*

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=F0SKDXFHOoo


Ci fanno compagnia certe lettera d'amore  
parole che restano con noi,  
e non andiamo via  
ma nascondiamo del dolore  
che scivola, lo sentiremo poi,  
abbiamo troppa fantasia, e se diciamo una bugia  
è una mancata verità che prima o poi succederà  
cambia il vento ma noi no  
e se ci trasformiamo un po'  
è per la voglia di piacere a chi c'è già o potrà arrivare a stare con noi,  
siamo così  
è difficile spiegare  
certe giornate amare, lascia stare, tanto ci potrai trovare qui,  
con le nostre notti bianche,  
ma non saremo stanche neanche quando ti diremo ancora un altro "si".  
In fretta vanno via della giornate senza fine,  
silenzi che familiarità,  
e lasciano una scia le frasi da bambine  
che tornano, ma chi le ascolterà...  
E dalle macchine per noi  
i complimenti dei playboy  
ma non li sentiamo più  
se c'è chi non ce li fa più  
cambia il vento ma noi no  
e se ci confondiamo un po'  
è per la voglia di capire chi non riesce più a parlare  
ancora con noi.  
Siamo così, dolcemente complicate,  
sempre più emozionate, delicate ,  
ma potrai trovarci ancora quì  
nelle sere tempestose  
portaci delle rose  
nuove cose  
e ti diremo ancora un altro "si",  
è difficile spiegare  
certe giornate amare, lascia stare, tanto ci potrai trovare qui,  
con le nostre notti bianche,  
ma non saremo stanche neanche quando ti diremo ancora un altro "si"


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Febbraio 2008)

Bellissime Iago


----------



## Iago (21 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Bellissime Iago


grazie...e questa?

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=Gidf_sFi4bw


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Febbraio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> grazie...e questa?
> 
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=Gidf_sFi4bw


Ohoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Fedifrago (22 Febbraio 2008)

Jago, mi sa che mi hai fatto sciogliere Persa!!


----------



## Iago (22 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Jago, mi sa che mi hai fatto sciogliere Persa!!



diciii??

...bè...ne sarei onorato e soddisfatto  (...per così poco...)


----------



## dererumnatura (24 Febbraio 2008)

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=X41ek_pALhY


Regalami un sorrisoooooooooooooo


----------



## Iago (24 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=X41ek_pALhY
> 
> 
> Regalami un sorrisoooooooooooooo



aahhh, finalmente sei tornata a frequentare il tuo tread... 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















  me lo sentivo quasi in adozione ormai 

	
	
		
		
	


	


















P.s.: però Drupi.........


----------



## dererumnatura (24 Febbraio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> aahhh, finalmente sei tornata a frequentare il tuo tread...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TU!! Buffoncello scherzoso!!Non toccarmi Drupi sai???!!


----------



## Iago (24 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> TU!!* Buffoncello scherzoso!!*Non toccarmi Drupi sai???!!



...sei allegra stasera...bene!

e mettimi qualcosa di meglio...non te lo tocco e non te lo sento...a Drupi


----------



## dererumnatura (24 Febbraio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> ...sei allegra stasera...bene!
> 
> e mettimi qualcosa di meglio...non te lo tocco e non te lo sento...a Drupi


 
e va bene!!!ti accontento


http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=sXZ1tygRaVw


----------



## Mari' (24 Febbraio 2008)

Dere e' carino sto pezzo ... fa venire la voglia di ballare  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Persa tira fuori il completo di pelle che ci scateniamo a ballare ... facciamo vedere a sti mocciosi come si fa


----------



## dererumnatura (24 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Dere e' carino sto pezzo ... fa venire la voglia di ballare
> 
> 
> 
> ...


io sto già ballando...dai venite in pistaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Iago (24 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> e va bene!!!ti accontento
> 
> 
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=sXZ1tygRaVw



brava!

questi sono proprio carini...mi ricordano un pò i  Bee Gees

ma...un bacio è troppo?


----------



## Iago (24 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Dere e' carino sto pezzo ... fa venire la voglia di ballare
> 
> 
> 
> ...



aahhh  aaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhh


anche tu hai delle angolazioni modificate stasera???


----------



## dererumnatura (24 Febbraio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> brava!
> 
> questi sono proprio carini...mi ricordano un pò i Bee Gees
> 
> ma...un bacio è troppo?


 
un bacio ai Bee Gees?E' troppo??Non so...vedi tu!


----------



## Mari' (24 Febbraio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> aahhh  aaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> 
> anche tu hai delle angolazioni modificate stasera???



ZI!​


----------



## Iago (24 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> un bacio ai Bee Gees?E' troppo??Non so...vedi tu!



Dere...qua stanno tutti un pò bevuti...non ce l'hai un grappino in casa?

...se noo...io ho una vasta collezione di farf....ehm... di grappe, se vuoi favorire...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Febbraio 2008)

*Per Fay*

*Regali di Natale*
Antonello Venditti

Ritornera' Dicembre con il freddo e i temporali 
e tu sarai gia' pronta con la lista dei regali 
ci incontreremo all'angolo in quel bar di Via Frattina 
e' bello non vedersi come amanti stamattina 
sempre...sempre resterai nella mia mente 
sempre sempre tu sei il mio regalo e sei per sempre 
Ti ho persa ad un semaforo forse mentre attarversavi 
ma tu dovevi dirmelo che in silenzio tu mi amavi 
confondono i ricordi i regali di natale 
trasformano in minuti tutti gli anni che passavi 
sempre...sempre resterai nella mia mente 
sempre sempre tu sei il mio regalo e sei per sempre 
Ma che destino complice ti ritrovo in libreria 
a ricomprarmi Seneca proprio mentre andavo via 
confondono gli amanti i regali di Natale 
nascondono i diamanti fra le cose che piu'ami 
sempre 
sempre 
sempre resterai nella mia mente 
sempre sempre tu sei il mio regalo e sei per sempre 

*Pubblicato in* : antonello venditti, Dalla Pelle Al Cuore

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=NKC-eFh06wk


----------



## Iago (24 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ZI!​



vino rosso??


----------



## dererumnatura (24 Febbraio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> Dere...qua stanno tutti un pò bevuti...non ce l'hai un grappino in casa?
> 
> ...se noo...io ho una vasta collezione di farf....ehm... di grappe, se vuoi favorire...


 
sei anche mandrillo!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	














no mi spiace....a me le farfalle da collezione mi impressionano ancor meno delle grappe!!


----------



## Iago (24 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> sei anche mandrillo!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bè...io ti stavo invitando semplicemente per una grappa!

ma....
se proprio mi dovrei sbilanciare....tenendo un attimino in considerazione la tua tutina, ti potrei illustrare la mia collezione di fruste e frustini, 
ma ci vuole del tempo...la spiegazione è lunga

( 

	
	
		
		
	


	












































  )


----------



## Mari' (24 Febbraio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> bè...io ti stavo invitando semplicemente per una grappa!
> 
> ma....
> se proprio mi dovrei sbilanciare....tenendo un attimino in considerazione la tua tutina, ti potrei illustrare la mia collezione di *fruste e frustini, *
> ...







































































































































   sto piangendo


----------



## dererumnatura (24 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> sto piangendo


io piango davvero...


----------



## Mari' (24 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> io piango davvero...


NOoooooo se te la racconta piangerai dal ridere ... a me la racconto' alle 2 del mattino  

	
	
		
		
	


	




















   per telefono


----------



## dererumnatura (24 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> NOoooooo se te la racconta piangerai dal ridere ... a me la racconto' alle 2 del mattino
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 






















pure i frustini colleziona...

io vado a nanna...non ce la posso fare..


----------



## Mari' (24 Febbraio 2008)

Tie' Dere una delle bella dei Bee Gees:

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=NUluXjSIh-E


----------



## dererumnatura (24 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Tie' Dere una delle bella dei Bee Gees:
> 
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=NUluXjSIh-E


 
anche questa è bella...

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=GpRFeJEG6_o&feature=related

notte Marì!


----------



## Mari' (24 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> anche questa è bella...
> 
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=GpRFeJEG6_o&feature=related
> 
> notte Marì!


Vero e' molto bella ...


Sogni d'oro Dere


----------



## Iago (24 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> pure i frustini colleziona...
> 
> io vado a nanna...non ce la posso fare..



vabbè niente fruste (per ora:condom

	
	
		
		
	


	























buonanotte


----------



## Mari' (26 Febbraio 2008)

*Se aspettiamo ad Iago ...*

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=1FdB5Adws78


You can spend your whole life buildin'
Somethin' from nothin'
One storm can come and blow it all away
Build it anyway

You can chase a dream
That seems so out of reach
And you know it might not ever come your way
Dream it anyway


God is great, but sometimes life ain't good
When I pray it doesn't alway turn out like I think it should
But I do it anyway
I do it anyway

This worlds gone crazy and it's hard to beleive
That tomarrow will be better than today
Beleive it anyway
You can love someone with all your heart
For all the right reasons
An in a moment they can choose to walk away
love 'em anyway

You can pour your soal out singin a song u believe in
but tomorow they will forget you ever sang
Sing it anyway!
Yeah I sing, i dream, i love anyway!​


----------



## Iago (1 Marzo 2008)

*Marì*

"...se aspettiamo a Iago"

Dere nun a da rett a Marì...
non ho avuto un attimo di tempo, 

	
	
		
		
	


	








   ma ora è tutto pulito, spolverato, spazzato e lavato 

	
	
		
		
	


	









(Vasco ti piace? ...non mi ricordo...)

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=oRg-6xArtIY

Quello che si prova 
non si può spiegare qui 
hai una sorpresa 
che neanche te lo immagini 
dietro non si torna 
non si può tornare giù 
Quando ormai si vola 
non si può cadere più.... 
Vedi tetti e case 
e grandi le periferie 
E vedi quante cose 
sono solo "fesserie"... 
E da qui....e da qui... 
...qui non arrivano gli angeli 
con le lucciole e le cicale.. 
E da qui....e da qui.... 
"non le vedi più quelle estati lì" 
"quelle estati lì" 

Qui è logico 
cambiare mille volte idea 
ed è facile 
sentirsi da buttare via!! 
Qui non hai "la scusa" 
che ti può tenere su 
Qui la notte è buia 
e ci sei soltanto tu 
Vivi in bilico 
e fumi le tue Lucky Strike 
e ti rendi conto 
di quanto le maledirai..... 

E da qui....e da qui... 
qui non arrivano "gli ordini"... 
a insegnarti la strada buona... 
E da qui....e da qui.... 
QUI NON ARRIVANO GLI ANGELI!!


----------



## dererumnatura (1 Marzo 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> "...se aspettiamo a Iago"
> 
> Dere nun a da rett a Marì...
> non ho avuto un attimo di tempo,
> ...


non mi dispiace...alcune cose di vasco proprio non mi piacciono..altre non mi dispiacciono...poche mi piacciono


----------



## Mari' (9 Aprile 2008)

*Nostalgia*

Dere ma dove sei!?  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Cosa stai facendo?!  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Torna presto!


----------



## MariLea (9 Aprile 2008)

*nostalgia canaglia...*

e infatti... 
che stai combinando dere?


----------

